# Ways to make a DTD alone?



## Koiyama (Jul 19, 2008)

no fellow furries i know in my area, and i don't quite think my friends would go for something like this....any way i can do it alone, maybe like,sections at a time?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry for sounding like a noob, but what's a DTD?


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 19, 2008)

DTD = duct tape dummy

it would be REALLY hard to make one alone, at best you would be able to do your lower torso by your self but i don't see how you'll be able to reach around the back of you for the rest


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah thanks, Beastcub. I agree that it'd be pretty hard, though Beetlecat has a tutorial on her site.


----------



## Beetlecat (Jul 20, 2008)

I've done it. But, yeah, it's pretty hard and you have to be semi-flexible. I'm not overly flexible myself, but I can reach every part of my back with my hands and it was still tricky. 

I actually did it in a couple sittings since it was really tiring and hot. I started with the legs and worked my way up to mt chest. then did my back and my arms last.

The really hard part was my upper back. In many spots I didn't manage to get any tape (couldn't see what I was doing) but the tshirt i was wearing helped keep the shape until it was off ands stuffed where I went over the whole thing patching up areas I'd missed.

I cut it off opposite the way I put it on. Use blunt tipped scissors because due to the angle I was forced to cut at, I couldn't help but scrape a shallow groove down both sides of my body.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, I wonder what popular fursuit makers do with all their leftover DTD.... =D
I can just imagine a garage filled with goofy looking dressed up dummies XD


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Jul 20, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Hmm, I wonder what popular fursuit makers do with all their leftover DTD.... =D



They use them as marionettes to act out small plays.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 20, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Hmm, I wonder what popular fursuit makers do with all their leftover DTD.... =D
> I can just imagine a garage filled with goofy looking dressed up dummies XD



i kept 2 of them around and i put new dummies that are slightly bigger on top of them as it cuts down on the work i have to do as it means i don't have to stuff it from start to finish but rather fill in the gap between the 2 skins of duct tape


----------



## redstarr (Jul 20, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Hmm, I wonder what popular fursuit makers do with all their leftover DTD.... =D




I'm sure they'd make great Halloween decorations!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 20, 2008)

They sell them to the Mafia. That way, if there were ever to be... say, an... accident, they have molds to work off of at the ready.


----------

